

Project Hololens: Microsoft's Audacious Plan to Make Anywhere a Holodeck - lars
http://gizmodo.com/microsofts-wants-to-turn-your-living-room-into-the-holo-1680924508

======
bhhaskin
It is awesome to see more augmented reality projects. It is also interesting
see how each company's technology differs.

